# Anyone ever seen or shot one of these?



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

It says its a Remington Model R-15 VTR Predator. Comes in .223 and .203 for $999.00

This looks like a pretty sweet gun. I got it in a e-mail from remington & have not seen one before. How do you think it will compare to the others on the market? I have a Bushmaster A-3 AR-15 right now that I just might have to look in at trading for one of these


----------



## Desperado (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks awesome! I'm diggin' that camo pattern. Did you mean .204?

I noticed a little teaser of the black ones on the main page of their website earlier today.

It will be interesting to see how they perform. Hopefully they'll be good because I like what I've read so far:

http://www.remington.com/products/sneak_peek/model_r-15_vtr.asp


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

My understanding is that it wont be available to us until the first of the year. Byron South has fired it and used it for coyotes. Here a a couple posts made by him.
http://www.predatormastersforums.com/ub ... st52658700

http://www.predatormastersforums.com/ub ... art=1&vc=1


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Desperado said:


> Looks awesome! I'm diggin' that camo pattern. Did you mean .204?
> 
> http://www.remington.com/products/sneak_peek/model_r-15_vtr.asp


Ya, sorry  . I gues my mind is set on the .223, So I was thinking 3's :lol: . Im also diggin that pattern. Nice looking gun. If it shoots as well as it looks, then Im sure I will get one!!!!


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Hopefully a new owner will get a REAL magazine that holds a few more rounds - not that poor pathetic, amputee magazine shown that looks like the unfortunate victim of a industrial accident - or a congressional AWB bill


----------



## Desperado (Sep 27, 2007)

Ditto, Pete. Five rounds doesn't stack up enough to even be flush with the bottom of the mag well. Granted it's meant to be a predator gun and you shouldn't need a 30 rounder, but come on five rounds? You have to make the magazine longer than it has to be just to remove it from the gun. Ten rounds would at least be a little more tangible. Oh well, I'm pretty well stocked on AR mags.


----------



## hikein (Sep 19, 2007)

Rumors are that they may rename it the JIMZUMBO.


----------

